# Looking to jam with other guirtarst



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey im 23 live in pembroke in my own place, looking for some one to jam with learn from or just play the guritar with im a begginer only been playing for a bout a yearr now must of the basix iron man smoke one the water some metallica offspring etc, will learn new stuff and also have a friend who plays drums if interested drop me a line [email protected]


----------

